# Charlie's in the hospital :(



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh pinky. no words of wisdom, but i am just hugging you from here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, most definately. And I would contact your credit card company because now the breeders end of the contract has been breached. The puppy was to be healthy and is not. Get a letter from your vet for the CC co. And please keep us updated. I wish Charlie nothing but the best and a good outcome all the way around.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I still want her, I just want them to pay for her hospitalization..I guess I'll have to call them later and find out I'm too sad right now.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I would certainly call them asap, didnt you say they gave you some sort of health guarantee?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, please get a letter from your vet that states the puppy is unhealthy and document her exact symptoms. 

Call your credit card company and tell them your bought a dog and it arrived unhealthy and is in the vet hospital. You will need to get that money back to pay for her vet bills.

I would NOT call the "breeder." She is a puppy miller and she's not going to do anything for you. Just settle it directly with the credit card company.

Unfortunately, this is not an uncommon situation with puppy mill dogs, especially tiny toy breeds. 

I really hope she will be okay.... please keep us posted.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Call your credit card company and tell them your bought a dog and it arrived unhealthy and is in the vet hospital. You will need to get that money back to pay for her vet bills.


Can I keep her if I do this, though? I don't want them to just refund me for Charlie and have me give her back. I want to keep her and I can't just give her back and if she's sick who knows what they'll do to her..they might not even take her to the vet!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I honestly don't know, but you really need to call the credit card company ASAP and ask them what to do, and get the vet to fax over his letter to them ASAP. Like now. 

The sooner you start this process, the better. If she lives and they tell you that you need to give her back in order to get your money back, you can always change your mind and just keep her and loose the money. 

If she dies, you are on your way to getting your money back. If you wait, you might be too late to recover and money and then you will have no dog and no money.

I'm so sorry to sound harsh, but she is very tiny, very young and very sick, so it's a possibility.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry that Charlie is sick. I just hate what puppy mills do. I agree with Paddle Addict - it is better to at least have the information and be made aware of your options.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Read over the contract..if I'm understanding it correclty, I'm responsible for the fees  Can you guys read it and see if I'm missing something?

Lifetime Guarantee - Purebred Breeders - America's Top Dog Breeders on PurebredBreeders.com 

Ugh poor Charlie. I feel so bad for her. I hope she's doing ok  Has anyone ever had their dog on a IV? I hope it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would forget about this contract. You bought the puppy from a third-party broker, who bought the puppy from a puppy mill breeder. Neither this broker nor the puppy miller is going to give you crap. Seriously. This is what you signed up for when you bought a puppy miller puppy from a broker.

BUT, you still have recourse from your credit card company. You bought a puppy with the expectation that it would not be seriously ill in the hospital within 48 hours of acquiring her. Your "breeder" violated any contract between the two of you when she shipped you a sick puppy. I can guarantee you will never get a dime from the person from whom you purchased Charlie, but your credit card company should agree that this voids your purchase agreement. CALL THEM!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

It seems that the warranty is for replacement not reimbursement - which I believe is legal (please forgive me it has been forever since I took contracts), and the warranties of merchantability and fitness were expressly disclaimed.

It doesn't seem like any kind of health guarantee is really given at all. 

I'm hoping someone else sees something I missed (again I am totally rusty with contracts). Still, I would contact your credit company and give it a go.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

This is SO very sad! I will be sending good thoughts to you and Charlie.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is very unfortunate. Hopefully you can pull yourself together and make the call ASAP to the CC company. Time is not on your side. You have to protect whatever you can at this point. Document everything! 

I hope the best for her.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh..see, this is exactly why puppy mills are so terrible. Keeping puppies in horrible, sickly conditions and then deceiving a buyer (you) into thinking you are getting a healthy dog. 


I hate to say it, but I had a haunting feeling something like this would happen. I hoped that I was wrong. I wish you and your new pup, Charlie the best. In the meantime, I would follow everyone's advice and contact your credit card company.

Best of luck and I am so sorry this has happened!

Oh, and the IV should not hurt your dog. Dogs are IV'd when they are spayed and neutered.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sorry you have had to learn all these lessons. Sorrier still for this pup, more sorry for the parents still trapped at the puppymill. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE share your experience with everyone you know and everyone who someday (hoping the pup pulls through) compliments your dog. You don't want others to go through this experience. And it is the only way puppy mills will be stopped is when people stop buying from them because they learn how to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder. These people aren't going to take your dog. They have what they want - your money. That is the ONLY thing they care about. Please educate everyone you can. Have them go to
Puppies Aren't Products - Best Friends Network which talks about puppymills and how to avoid your situation.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, call the credit card company ASAP. Get your mom involved. Parents always seem to know what to do! They will be able to tell you what documentation you need to certify the claim. 

Hope Charlie is ok, I know it can be very scary when they're at the vet.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

All good wishes for you and Charlie. Please do as others have advised and call the credit card company. I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

sadly the contract gives you very little recourse. : 
s. This guarantee does not cover any of the following conditions: intestinal parasites (Coccidiosis, Giardia, Tapeworms, Hookworms, or Roundworms), Ringworm, Kennel Cough, Pneumonia, Ear Mites, Skin Mites, Mange (Sarcoptic, Demodectic or Cheyletiella), Cherry Eye, Allergies, Herniations (Umbilical, Inguinal, Perineal, or Diaphragmatic), deciduous teeth removal, dewclaws, Intervertebral Disc Disease (IVDD), Heart Murmur grades I, II or III, Patella Luxation grades I, II or III. This guarantee does not cover any Veterinarian costs associated with spaying or neutering, including undescended testes. You must follow PUREBRED BREEDERS, LLC recommended nutritional program, including feeding only premium dog foods and vitamin supplement listed in the paperwork that we give you at the time of purchase. 

Basically it states right there if it's sick they aren't held responsible and that unless you buy the food they say and the vitamins they say- and have the reciepts if they are sick from anything else they are not responsible. 

It also states that the dog must be viewed by a vet with on 2 days of reciept for the contract to be valid. 

Try teh CC company- but sadly i think you are SOL.  HOpe Charlie is OK


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Pinky, I'm so sorry Charlie is sick. I was hoping we would get to see pictures today.

I agree with all of the others. You really need to call the cc company and get a refund for your money and keep the puppy.

A contract formalizes the exchange of goods. You wanted a healthy puppy, they wanted money. You gave money, but you didn't get a healthy puppy. Therefore, they didn't hold up their end of the contract. Perfectly logical that you deny them payment until they hold up their end of the deal. 

They are not going to give you a refund or pay for vet bills. It's just how puppy mills operate. You can always try, but canceling your payment through your credit card gives you time to work something else out.

I will keep little Charlie in my prayers and hope that she will recover.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The runny nose worries me a little... is it clear or opaque nasal discharge?? We had distemper at the shelter I managed once and the most noticeable symptom was an opaque nasal discharge (besides the other general lethargy, fever, etc...) 

So sorry this has happened. Poor, wee Charlie. She's in my prayers!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Pinky I'm so sorry that Charlie is sick. I hope that the vet is able to pull her through whatever is wrong with her. I also agree that you need to dispute the charge on your credit card ASAP. I'll keep your baby girl in my prayers, please let us know how she is doing. I hate that you are having to go through this with her.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Darn puppymills....they sell shattered dreams. I HATE them. I hope Charlie pulls thru. If it were me, don't rush bringing her home....let the vet get her good and healthy, not teeter tottering on the brink of sick/healthy.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky,

i am so sorry this is happening. You've got some really good advice already, so I can add it call your CC company asap, don't put it off.

We are sending healing vibes, cyber hugs and puppy licks Pinky's way. :grouphug:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Keep us posted, please!
We are sending good thoughts.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

sending good thoughts for you and Charlie


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Just talked to the vet..said she's doing better. Vet said Charlie's blood sugar was at 40 and it's not supposed to be under 75 so she said that was adding to Charlie's discomfort. Like I said, she wouldn't eat and I was freaking out about this bc I heard if their blood sugar gets too low they can have seizures and stuff. I have been giving her Nutri Cal which she does eat, but obviously that wasn't enough. Vet said she also has an ear infection and I forget what the name of the disease is...something with a C..but she said she wants to test Charlie for it 3 times bc it can be hard to diagnose but Charlie had a bit of blood in her poop and I guess that's a symptom of this disease. She said she's been eating and is resting right now and wants me to pick her up in 4 hours. I am soooo happy that she's ok. I don't know if I have a case against the breeders bc the blood sugar thing is my fault. I tried sooo hard to get her to eat but she wouldn't eat the food the stupid breeder provided nor did the breeder put anywhere noticeable that Charlie was on wet food, not the dry food she provided. And after I gave her the wet food is when she got sick so I don't know if I'm the one to blame. Poor thing  I can't wait to bring her home and hopefully she'll eat for me..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better - could it be colitis the vet mentioned? You will need to get the vet's advice on diet, if it is.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I am so glad she is doing better.

Like fjm I was guessing colitis (or even crohns I've heard can run in poodles) myself.

I'm sure the vet can advise you on a good diet, I wouldn't beat yourself up about her getting sick - I am sure she was not well taken care of at the broker which only compounded any issues she has.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure..I will ask the vet what I should feed her since she seems to be eating the food they give her.

So I just put a laundry of pooped on towels in the washer, cleaned her dirty crate and cleaned my bathtub...the last thing might not sound like much, but I haven't cleaned a bathroom in years ha. I usually just start using my mom's bathroom once mine is dirty until she gets sick of me using her bathroom and then she'll clean mine for me ha. Sooo I think Charlie is making me grow up a little bit. My poor baby 

I threw away a chew toy she had in her crate bc it got on the towel that had poop on it...it was only a little bit but I figured better safe than sorry. She isn't interested in her toys..like at all..so this is the only one that was there. In the future, should I throw out her toys or just clean them? And when I bring her home should I even bother with trying to potty train her or wait until she's well again? Should I maybe buy diapers for her so she doesn't poop all over the place? I don't want to put her in the crate when I get her home bc I think she needs some love right now, but I also don't want her pooping all over the place.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Coccidiosis? It is a parasite and is common in high volume operations, and causes blood in the stool.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Pinky said:


> And when I bring her home should I even bother with trying to potty train her or wait until she's well again? Should I maybe buy diapers for her so she doesn't poop all over the place? I don't want to put her in the crate when I get her home bc I think she needs some love right now, but I also don't want her pooping all over the place.


If it were me, when she comes home for the first few days I wouldn't worry about any type of training. This baby has been through a lot and she just needs to be loved on. I know they say you aren't supposed to carry pups around like babies, but in my experience with little dogs(a chihuahua) it will help her bond to you and feel more secure at least at first. Then, when you need to take her potty just carry her outside in the grass or put her on a potty pad and say "go potty". I wouldn't worry too much about crate training yet either. I would just keep her with you as much as possible until she seems to stabilize and be confident in her environment. Then, she will want to jump down and bounce around the house


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Coccidiosis? It is a parasite and is common in high volume operations, and causes blood in the stool.


I think that's what it was..she said it's common in puppy mills if they're just left in crates and stuff. I'll talk to her about it when I pick her up. 

I will just concentrate on loving her up. I feel so bad for her


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pinky said:


> I'm not sure..I will ask the vet what I should feed her since she seems to be eating the food they give her.
> 
> So I just put a laundry of pooped on towels in the washer, cleaned her dirty crate and cleaned my bathtub...the last thing might not sound like much, but I haven't cleaned a bathroom in years ha. I usually just start using my mom's bathroom once mine is dirty until she gets sick of me using her bathroom and then she'll clean mine for me ha. Sooo I think Charlie is making me grow up a little bit. My poor baby
> 
> I threw away a chew toy she had in her crate bc it got on the towel that had poop on it...it was only a little bit but I figured better safe than sorry. She isn't interested in her toys..like at all..so this is the only one that was there. In the future, should I throw out her toys or just clean them? And when I bring her home should I even bother with trying to potty train her or wait until she's well again? Should I maybe buy diapers for her so she doesn't poop all over the place? I don't want to put her in the crate when I get her home bc I think she needs some love right now, but I also don't want her pooping all over the place.


Chew toys can be sterilized in the dishwasher. or wash them with a bit of bleach and hot water.

Diapers would make it worse because the poop has nowhere to go but on her. At least if she poops in the crate she has a chance of getting away from it. The diaper would plaster it to her bum and then she will be quite a mess. Easier to clean the crate I would think. If you keep a close eye on her body language, she will let you know when she is going to poop or pee. She will become restless, nose to the ground...once she is well, she will need to go out to poop after a big nap, after eating or after a play. Poop training, when the dog is well, is a breeze. The pee trainiing is more difficult.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinky, I am so so so sorry to hear this. Regarding the IV, don't worry, dogs are okay with it. Yonkie had several ER episodes and he had IV fluids every time. One time I had to bring him home when he's still have his IV fluid on - so I had to carry that IV thingy and chase after him while he was playing. 

I always get toys/beddings etc. that are machine washable or dishwasher safe. That makes everything easier. Don't worry too much about any type of training until she is well. Her health comes first, right?

But I'm proud of you, Pinky - you are a first time dog owner and you are young (and didn't sound too mature, sorry Pinky, but that's the impression) and you are not used to doing all the cleaning BUT you put Charlie first and did the right thing at that very moment. You definitely have the potential to be a responsible dog mom!! After you are done with all the cleaning, go take a rest. Don't let yourself get too exhausted. Charlie needs a healthy mom to love her (and clean up for her). 

Oh, do call the credit card company. If you are able to get a refund, even a partial refund, you can save that up as Charlie's health fund.

Stay positive!! Big hugs from me and Nickel!!

p.s. You may want to check out pet insurance (maybe for the first few years, at least. If she turns out to be healthy and your budget is tight, then you may consider lowering the coverage). I feel bad to say this but Charlie might have more medical needs in the future. I'm paying $30 a month for Nickel. It covers everything except routine care ($100 deductible; 0% co-pay). Just to give you an idea: Last time Nickel had a urinary tract infection. The bill came back to be $402 (medicine + all the testings). I faxed in the form and the invoice and received a check of $302 within a week. 

Write back to let us know how Charlie is doing or if you need further help, or if you need help picking an insurance plan.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Ditto what schnauzerpoodle said.

Pinky I think you are handling everything so far VERY well - I am so proud that you are handling the messes yourself, and I think showed great maturity in how you dealt with this crisis.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Pinky you have shown maturity in dealing with arrival and illness of poor little Charlie. Charlie is so fortunate that she has a mom like you.

Foxxy Baldr and I are sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your puppy. Your vet seems to be doing the right things and most important now is that he keeps him stable on IV fluids. Hydration is of paramount importance and I am glad that the Parvo test (which I thought was the cause but isnt ) came back negative.
Roundworms are not usually a problem in puppies unless left untreated and in abundance but this does not seem to be the problem. 
I thinkthat total blood work , urinalysis and kidney/liver function tests will hopefully give you and your vet a final diagnosis.
Does your vet have any ideas of what may be wrong with your pup ?
This can get costly, however from what I read you love him very much and I believe it is worth it for you to give him a chance at life and find out what is wrong with your pup. You are a wonderful and responsible dog owner Pinky !
Wishing you all the best and keeping my fingers crossed that he pulls through.
Keep us posted.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vet said she also has an ear infection and I forget what the name of the disease is...something with a C..but she said she wants to test Charlie for it 3 times bc it can be hard to diagnose 

Pinky maybe your vet meant "G" and not "C" ? 
Could it be he meant "G" for Giardia? This also gives the same lethargic symptoms and poop with tinges of blood in it and lack of appetite. Maybe this is what your vet meant so it is a good idea to test for Giardia as well.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Pinky,
Just sending you hugs and prayers for you and Charlie. You are doing really well, this is a tough situation. I would do what you can to get the credit card company involved, and try to recover some of what you paid for the dog. You paid the same amount you would have paid for a well bred health tested dog. Wishing you the best, and keep us posted.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So sorry for all you've been through in what should be a fun and exciting time.
Best wishes to you and little Charlie for a speedy recovery. Poodle hugs from Lacey and me.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

So glad she's at least coming home from the hospital soon! Believe me, this could've been much worse (distemper would've been AWFUL).

Pinky, Charlie getting sick IS NOT YOUR FAULT. The vet told you that she had to have been sick before she arrived. Believe that.

Have you called your credit card company? Please call them ASAP (as in NOW). Remember you can always choose not to dispute the charges if they require you to return the dog or something - talking to the credit card company can ONLY help, it cannot hurt you right now.

See if your state has any "puppy lemon laws." You may be able to press charges or something similar against the broker you ordered from.

Get the vet diagnosis in writing, including the bit about the dog obviously having been sick for longer than one day. Have the vet print this on his/her office letterhead, with a clear signature at the bottom. Ask him/her to keep one copy on file at the vet office and take the other home with you. Do NOT send your original copy out to anyone, ever - always fax it or mail a COPY of yours. Always always always keep an original copy of any important document in a safe place.

As far as pottying goes, I agree you should put off training at the moment. Do try to feed her and take her outside on a schedule (at least once every hour or every two hours, for now anyway) - it'll make your life easier and actually set the foundation for future potty training (the more experience she has pottying outside, the better).

I'm sorry you're going through this. Hang in there, OK?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinky,

I searched a little bit on AZ's "puppy lemon law" and here are some links that you might find useful.

PetStoreAbuse.com - Pet Lemon Laws
Puppy Lemon Law - Animal Defense League of Arizona

According to the law:

If you do find that a cat or dog you bought at a pet store was sold to you in ill health, you may be entitled to compensation for your veterinary expenses. You must first obtain either:

A statement from a veterinarian, within 15 days of purchase, that in his or her opinion the animal has become ill with a condition that existed in the animal prior to sale; or

OR 

A statement from a veterinarian, within 60 days of purchase, that the animal has a congenital or hereditary condition that adversely affects her health or requires or is likely to require hospitalization or surgery.
The statement must contain full details.

If your animal qualifies, the law offers you three options: to return the animal for a refund; to return the animal for another, similar animal; or reimbursement from the pet store for reasonable veterinary expenses, up to the amount of the original purchase price of the animal, including transaction privilege and tax. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Coccidiosis? It is a parasite and is common in high volume operations, and causes blood in the stool.



DUH ME !!! you are right Arreau,, C for Coccidiosis. I was thinking she may have heard G instead of C and suggested Giardia.. Not a bad idea to do a test for both though just to rule out the 2.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I broke down you guys. I brought her home and she is just so miserable. She just lies there looking dead and it's the most heartbreaking thing. I was trying to be strong for her but she won't eat and I couldn't take it..I totally broke down crying in front of her which I'm sure didn't make her feel any better. I called the vet hospital and told them she isn't eating so they had me feed her a mix of wet food with water with a syringe. We're going back to the vet in the morning so they'll see what to do from there. I'm really worried bc A) I need her to get better and B) I can't really afford any further treatment so I'm just PRAYING for a miracle. Today's treatment alone was already $400 I don't know what they'll do if I can't pay for any more treatments for her..they wouldn't just let her die, would they? I haven't called my credit card I was waiting on the vet's diagnosis. She said she wouldn't have gotten that sick with me in just 24 hours, but she could have gotten sick on the way..she said this bc the breeder attached the vet's "check list" of all the stuff they checked on her before she left and supposedly she was fine but I don't trust them. I don't understand how someone could treat a poor puppy so badly and then just sell them. She didn't have to be sick, she probably wasn't even with her mom. She's lost weight bc according to the vet's paper before she left she was 2 pounds and now she's 1 pound. She's so tiny she can't afford to lose weight but she just won't eat for me! She won't even take the Nutri Cal now. I'm trying to cuddle her but I don't think she likes me  She starts wiggling around and then when I let her go she just goes and lies down..it's like she doesn't want to be held  This is seriously one of the most heartbreaking things I've ever had to watch. My heart hurts.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

For the puppy lemon law, would I have had to buy her in AZ, though? Bc she's from Oklahoma. I'll check the links out later I'm such a mess right now.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Please understand that she's not feeling well. When animals are not feeling well or get hurt, they want to be alone. So don't think that she doesn't like you. I understand this is not easy especially you are looking at such a tiny little puppy getting sick but you have to be strong.

Good luck!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Pinky :
I hear you and feel so badly for you.. It is indeed heartbreaking.
Tell me what did your vet do for this pup. Did he do a complete blood panel, did he check for Coccidiosis, Giardia. Did he do a stool flotation to rule these two out. I would forget now about the credit card etc.. and concentrate on the puppy first. Once she gets better and you are more relaxed you can tackle the lemon law and credit card issue and the breeder who sold you this puppy.
As to not being able to afford payment, I DOUBT that any ethical compassionate veterinarian will refuse or discontinue to treat your dog just because you can no longer afford the expense. Why dont you cut a deal with the treating vet, leave your puppy at the clinic on IV fluids which I am sure she still needs and have your vet potentially agree to give you a break and let you pay him in installments. If you dont try you wont know.. It may be that he will let you pay him slowly so that you can save and keep this puppy.
Just a suggestion. I know my vet would do this for some of his clients if he knows that they are genuine and honest. Try, you have nothing to lose and I hope your vet is compassionate enough to understand you are not a bottomless pit and your finances are limited and will grant his professional services based on installment payments from you. The most important thing is that your puppy is hydrated. Why dont you get some fresh goat's milk.. If you are in the U.S. they sell goat milk (condensed in a metal can), you can mix an egg yolk in it with some honey (not too much though) and give it with a syringe to the puppy, in the flew. just open the side of her lip and insert the syringe and empty it in the flew between the checck and lower gum and she will swallow. I do this with puppies who are either sick or refuse to eat at times and it works. Dont fret over her.. Schnauzerpoodle is right, dogs who are not well do not want to be touched and have no patience for this.. they concentrateon their pain and miserable feelings. My advice take her back asap to your vet, have him continue her on IV fluids until she gets stronger and is more or less out of danger. He will hydrate her and there is also glucose in the Ringers Lactate solution so this will give her some nourishment and energy as well as fluids.
I dont know what else to tell you, I am curious to find out what the test results are and what tests has your vet done for the $400.00 you have spent so far. Please let us know.. I trully feel for you and I hope all goes well. I know how heartbreaking it is.. I have been there and can empathise.
Be strong.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Oh Pinky, I'm just reading this all now. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I hope Charlie pulls through but you MUST, MUST, MUST call your credit card company _NOW!!!! They have people on the phones 24 hours a day. I understand that you feel awful and are heartbroken but you must contact them and start this process ASAP. Perhaps your parents will help you with the immediate bill and you can pay them back. Also check with the vet because some vets under some circumstances will allow clients to do a payment plan.
I wish you could slap this all back in the face of that horrible 'breeder'.
My heart is just breaking for you and Charlie._


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

My heart just goes out to you right now Pinky. . . you and Charlie. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this heartache. It makes me irate at the people who sent her to you for breaking your heart. Just know that this is NOT your fault, and that the millers will lie to get out of taking responsibility. Since Charlie is so sick, she probably just hurts all over and doesn't want to be touched, which is horrible to watch and worse to feel. You're doing your very best, and that's all you can do. Don't beat yourself up over this. You're being such a good poodle mum, you're stepping up to this challenge, and you've only had her for such a short time. Hang in there, and get some sleep. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way.
(((((hugs)))))


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Depending on the credit card company, most will take the side of you, their customer, initially in any dispute. I have had good luck with mine when I have disputed a charge. 

If you speak to your credit card company, explain the situation, that you were expecting a healthy puppy and did not receive one, they will more than likely refund her purchase price, which should help towards the vet bills.

It is then up to the puppy miller to pursue you separately for the funds, which means they will need to prove to a court that you breached the contract. I would guess that this may be more trouble than it is worth for them.

Good luck with your pup. It's a miserable way to learn about the world, but educate your friends so they don't have the same experience.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for all you and little Charlie are going through, Pinky - it is a horribly tough way to learn about the realities of puppy mills and puppy dealers. Like the others have said, I am really proud of you for concentrating on what is best for your puppy, and overcoming your dislike of cleaning up after her. Do get onto your CC company - doesn't matter if you are tearful, I am sure they are used to that. A healthy pup would not be in this state after 48 hours, even with minimal food. At the very least, Charlie lacked the reserves to cope with the journey and transition - no ethical breeder would have shipped a pup in that state. The breeder and dealer have no interest in the puppy's welfare - all they want is money. Stoppping the CC payment is the only way you can get the money to pay the growing vet bills, AND hit them in the pocket where it hurts. 

Give yourself a hug from me to help you keep strong, and a very gentle little stroke for Charlie.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

how absolutely horrible for you and for charly. i am so very sorry for what you all are going through.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry Pinky for all that you are going through. I hope Charlie gets better soon. It is disgraceful that the breeder sent you Charlie in such condition. And I would follow the advice of other members of letting your credit company know what has happened.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky:
We havent heard from you today about your pup. Is all ok... Is she back at the vet or still with you.. If so how is she doing today


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

She's worse. She threw up early this morning, I took her to the follow up vet visit and they had to hospitalize her again. They ran the parvo test again, vet said it's uncommon but sometimes it doesn't show up the first time if it's in the very early stages, but thankfully that was negative again. They're putting her on an IV again and giving her shots for nausea and diarrhea. Another sick day, another $200. I am at my wit's end. I love Charlie soooo much and I asked about splitting up the vet bill bc that's $600 in 2 days and I just don't have that kind of money but they said it wasn't possbile. Perhaps I should start looking for another vet but I'd rather her stay where they know what's going on with her. She's going to be there all day again and I PRAY she gets better. One of my friend's took care of a sick 4 week old puppy when she had parvo and got her to pull through so I think I'm going to go stay with her for the weekend. I just don't know how to handle a sick puppy and I'm too emotional..I seriously cry ALL the time. As soon as we got to the check in desk and they asked how she was doing I just burst into tears bc Charlie can't even lift her head. My heart is so shattered. I wish I could feel the pain for her. She's so tiny and helpless and I feel like such an a hole for taking her from her home. I was/am so animal ignorant that I bought into the "Oh celebrities buy their pets from us" line..so stupid. I'm really scared that Charlie is going to die. I don't even know what to do. I am so completely heartbroken.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Pinky, I am sooo sorry your are having to go through this. I am sending my warmest thoughts and hopes for Charlie. 

Is there a local TV station that does consumer investigation/protection features? This is exactly the sort of thing they would *love* to cover. If they would take it on, you stand a better chance of having some of your expenses covered (that miller/broker isn't going to like having a microphone shoved in their face!). And others could learn from your terrible experience, so that they don't have to suffer as you, Charlie, and Charlie's parents have suffered.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky:
Your pain and suffering is well understood I am sure by us all here.
It is true that at times Parvo tests have to be run twice as sometimes they come back with a false negative. It is a good idea to have it done again.
You did well inspite of your lack of funds to return her back to the vet to put her on IV fluids.
YOU CAN however if she has parvo treat her at home. The most important thing for a Parvo dog is to be HYDRATED. Your vet can give you butterfly needles and the big syringe with the solution (which sould be kept in the fridge. It is a simple procedure to hydrate puppies subcutaneously. I have done this before when STUPID ME (LOL) had my very first litter and I put the temperature way over 90 thinking they need to be warm I had failed to realize that I am basically cooking them.. 
My vet proposed hydrating them subcutaneously and taught me how to do it.. It is very simple once your vet shows you you can take her home and keep her alive by hydrating her with the solution he will sell you.. It is like ringer's lactate pouch (similar to what they use in hospitals with humans patients to give them glucose etc..)
Your vet SHOULD OF had more compassion but hey some vets dont.. so you just are at the mercy of one that does not and is interested strictly in getting paid for his services while he treats your pup. 
Ask your vet WHAT the final diagnosis is.. He should be able to tell you by now what he had found on lab tests ??? If not something is wrong there.
If the test for parvo comes back positive, you can get your puppy home and put her in a warm comfy place and administer fluids to her. The most important thing as I said with parvo is to have the dog super hydrated since multiple diarrhea episodes will dehydrate her and she will eventually die if the liquids are not replenished.
Ask your vet WHAT IS WRONG, and what he found to be wrong . INSIST on finding out what the lab tests say.. afterall he must have SOME clue 
If it is Parvo ask him to provide you with butterfly (the smallest and thinnest needle) and teach you how to subcutaneously hydrate the pup.
Good luck and let us know what happens.
Holding my fingers crossed that your Chalrey gets better and comes back home to you.. Later you can deal with the BACK YARD BREEDER that sold you this puppy. There are l puppy emon laws in the U.S. from what I heard and you should also deal with your credit card company and put stop payment or something to this effect. This breeder should be held accounable for the grief and expense she has caused you. Good luck.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinky, blaming yourself is not going to help so stop doing that and focus your energy on helping that little pup. It's hard but that's what you have to do. Take a deep breathe and promise me you are going to focus on helping Charlie for now.

Are you taking Charlie to the Banfield vet next to Petsmart? I would imagine it's going to be difficult for a big chain like that to make any payment arrangement. Have you called up some local vets? If not, please do it today. It's Friday and many of them close on Saturday afternoons and Sundays. So PLEASE CALL TODAY. 

Have you called your credit card company? If they are able to get at least part of your money back, then you would have the $ for Charlie's vet bill. I understand you are heartbroken and probably don't want to call and talk to all these people but Charlie needs you and she needs you to exhaust these resources for her.

You have been doing a good job. Don't be too harsh on yourself. Nickel and I are sending tons of positive and healing vibes over.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Agreed, this is not your fault. It's those disgusting puppy mills that put people through this kind of heartbreak. Yes, be documenting everything and get on the phone with the credit card company, or have your mother do it.

Prayers for you and Charlie. Thanks for the update. Hang in there...


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw Pinky this sucks! I feel so bad that your first experience with a pet is going this way. If you are considering a different vet, it may be worth it to drive to the one I was telling you about, Dr. Cook at Lookout Mountain Vet Clinic. OR you could call there and ask for a referral. I am sure they can lead you to a good one in your area. Dr. Cook even owns two standard poodles, and I am pretty sure he has had toy/minis in the past.

I wanted to tell you too that if you call the "breeder" and threaten them that you are going to take it up with your credit card company, they may be responsive. I have had luck doing that with stuff before.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I called my credit card and they put the charge in dispute, but they said I need to call the company I bought her from first. I need to sign and send in the dispute form and I need to call those a holes before I do. I need to send them a copy of the vet bills, the contract, and a letter from the vet saying Charlie is sick. Then I called Pure Bred Breeders and she told me that I need to send her a copy of the vet bills and the diagnosis from the vet and that she will contact the breeder. I don't know if either one will get me my money back so I think I'm just going to allow both things play out and see how it goes. My poor Charlie


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't go to Dr. Cook bc he was too far, but at this point that doesn't really matter anymore. Thanks for reminding me of that. I will call him


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are doing well, Pinky - hang on in there. I think getting help from your friend who is more experienced is an excellent idea - and call on any other friends and relations who may be knowledgeable to help. Sending all positive vibes for both you and Charlie.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Pinky, what vet are you using? It sounds like the main issue is you need a payment plan not that you are unhappy with the vet him/herself? Are you using University Vet Hospital? Whatever vet you are using, ask to speak with teh office manager and explain your situation directly to them and see if they can work with you on a payment plan. You can also ask about the Care Credit card and see if you are eligible...this is a credit card so not the best option but typically has an interest free period for vet expenses. You will need to pay off the balance in that period or the interest will be very high. Hopefully the vet's admin manager will be willing to work with you though when you explain the situation.

Sorry for your and Charlie both. Hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good, Pinky. I'm glad that you are working on these mundane matters. They are absolutely no fun and yet they need to be done.

Hang in there, Pinky.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky,

I am so sorry Charlie too a turn for the worse. I hope the vet is able to find out exactly what's wrong with your baby girl. Make sure they do the complete blood pannel. Also, they make have to check for her liver shunt. That entails doing a bile acid test. They first draw blood on an empty stomach, then feed her and do another blood draw. If the vet is keeping her, they must cover all the basis. Just keeping her hydrated is not enough, they need to do more for Charlie and you. I would call the vet and find out exactly what additional tests they are planning on doing.

Please call your CC company if you haven't done so already. I also like the idea of calling your local TV station. If they decide to do Charlie's story, you will have a much better chance against the breeder and broker.

Hugs to you and Charlie.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have heard recently of drug resistant hookworms causing the same symptoms as parvo. In fact, a number of the pups died. This particular hookworm is only eradicated with ivermectin. 
This is in several areas of the country- the parvo test kept coming back neg., and autopsy showed the culprit. I'd mention this to the vet.
Carole


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dogsinstyle;107248 said:


> I have heard recently of drug resistant hookworms causing the same symptoms as parvo. In fact, a number of the pups died. This particular hookworm is only eradicated with ivermectin.
> This is in several areas of the country- the parvo test kept coming back neg., and autopsy showed the culprit. I'd mention this to the vet.
> Carole



Good point Carole. I also heard of Jujuni Bacteria that affects dogs and they can succumb to it and feel miserable. 
The vet has to do all testing possible on stool, giardia, h ookworm, roundworm, tapeworm, jujuni bacteria, parvo and the likes in order to either rule out all of the above or find one that as you say is the culprit.
I dont really know what Pinky's vet is doing. I am amazed (and worried) at his not giving her any answer about the blood tests and other testing he must have done to justify the costs to Pinky.. I wonder what other tests this vet did on Charley.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky :
I was just thinking maybe a better idea would be to get a bank loan which has a much lower interest rate than if you would borrow funds through your visa card. 
I made a bank loan when I needed over $1,500 to have surgery on my 14 years old girl to remove a cancerous tumor in her leg and I paid it slowly and it almost never made a dent in my pocket. This is what banks are there for. 
I doubt they will ask you for a collateral for a small amount of a couple thousand $$.. Try calling your bank and going to see the manager, tell him of your pain and ask him if they will give you a nominal bank loan that will allow you to pay it very slowly.. I think that this would be a better solution than borrowing money against a visa card which is huge interest.
Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally I *hate* Care Credit, I refuse to use it at our clinic.

Is it possible for you to work something out with your vet?
I know it's unlikely, but honestly, in your case, we'd definitely work with you.
We often set up payment plans with clients if we know they're good for it...sometimes it backfires, but most of the time people do pay us back.
I am happy if they even throw us $20.00 a month, as long as they are paying something!

I hope your baby gets better fast.  This is heartbreaking to read.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I am sending both you and Charlie lots of goo thoughts and healing vibes.
If the vet won't do a payment plan and Care Credit doesn't work out, can you ask friends and family for a loan? Soon after I got sick, Dixie had a bad reaction to some lawn spray our neighbors had sprayed on their lawn that is next to ours (so some got on our lawn) and she had to be kept at the e-vet all weekend for fluids, anti-convulsants, bloodwork, etc. Since I was out of work, my parents loaned me the money and I paid them back slowlyonce I started my business.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky if you have spoken to your vet, what is the ballpark figure he anticipates to charge you for his services? Ask him point blank what would all this cost me now that the testing and lab etc... are over and done with and she only needs medical care at your clinic and IV fluids.
He should be able to give you SOME estimate of what you are going to look at paying him. I dont understand where are all the lab test results and why isnt he having a diagnosis after several days of your girl being in and out of his clinic. I know that if I had my dog at the vet he would of had the test results by now, blood, urine, kidney/liver everything.. for me to see and then take it from there. I find it so odd that you are not even privy to this information excep finding out that the 1st lab test for Parvo was negative and a second one was taken. What gives with this vet ? Just perplexed.
None of us are aware of what the OTHER lab tests said (only the Parvo) were there no other tests done on your girl ?
I also think that either a bank loan or family members chipping in to help you financially is the best idea, like someone mentioned on this forum gather your family members and ask them to temporarily loan you the funds until you are able to repay them back. No doubt they will be willing to help. Good luck.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> I am sending both you and Charlie lots of goo thoughts and healing vibes.
> If the vet won't do a payment plan and Care Credit doesn't work out, can you ask friends and family for a loan? Soon after I got sick, Dixie had a bad reaction to some lawn spray our neighbors had sprayed on their lawn that is next to ours (so some got on our lawn) and she had to be kept at the e-vet all weekend for fluids, anti-convulsants, bloodwork, etc. Since I was out of work, my parents loaned me the money and I paid them back slowlyonce I started my business.


Ha, shouldn't your neighbors have paid for it? :/


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

The only tests they've done are fecal tests. I asked about bloodwork but it would be another $200 and I just don't have the money for it. I'm tapped out. I don't know what to do. I can try getting a loan but I'm not even working right now so I doubt any bank will give me a loan. I don't really have anyone that I'm close enough with that's in the financial ability to pay for this and have me pay them back, especially when I have zero income coming in. And I'd just hate to do that anyway. All I can think of is trying to open another credit card but even that probably won't work. She said that it doesn't make sense for her to be THIS sick based off the round worms, ear thing, and she said possible kennel cough..although I never heard her say that before. She said she can give me tablets for the nausea but if she throws up it won't do her any good. I asked about taking an IV home but she said I can't do that but I can give her shots or something like that and she can show me how to do that when I get home. The problem is I can't afford it. I feel like such a failure bc she needs to be treated and I'm just at my limit. I'm at the point where I'm even willing to give her to like a clinic..do such things exist? I remember seeing an episode of the Kardashians where Kim gave away her dog bc she wasn't home enough to take care of her...I wonder if someone there could take her and maybe they can get her treated for free? I don't know what to do. I love her so much and I don't want her to die but I don't have the means to keep her alive. I'm going to try calling my bank. I have really good credit so maybe that will help me. Damn me and my wanting to have a job less summer. I've been working since I was 15, I wanted a summer to just enjoy to myself and thought it was the perfect time to train a puppy...yeah, that worked out great. Ugh!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky said:


> The only tests they've done are fecal tests. I asked about bloodwork but it would be another $200 and I just don't have the money for it. I'm tapped out. I don't know what to do. I can try getting a loan but I'm not even working right now so I doubt any bank will give me a loan. I don't really have anyone that I'm close enough with that's in the financial ability to pay for this and have me pay them back, especially when I have zero income coming in. And I'd just hate to do that anyway. All I can think of is trying to open another credit card but even that probably won't work. She said that it doesn't make sense for her to be THIS sick based off the round worms, ear thing, and she said possible kennel cough..although I never heard her say that before. She said she can give me tablets for the nausea but if she throws up it won't do her any good. I asked about taking an IV home but she said I can't do that but I can give her shots or something like that and she can show me how to do that when I get home. The problem is I can't afford it. I feel like such a failure bc she needs to be treated and I'm just at my limit. I'm at the point where I'm even willing to give her to like a clinic..do such things exist? I remember seeing an episode of the Kardashians where Kim gave away her dog bc she wasn't home enough to take care of her...I wonder if someone there could take her and maybe they can get her treated for free? I don't know what to do. I love her so much and I don't want her to die but I don't have the means to keep her alive. I'm going to try calling my bank. I have really good credit so maybe that will help me. Damn me and my wanting to have a job less summer. I've been working since I was 15, I wanted a summer to just enjoy to myself and thought it was the perfect time to train a puppy...yeah, that worked out great. Ugh!


Pinky:
You must stop beating yourself for what was and just focus on what should be done now.
I know that I WILL BE BASHED ON MY HEAD for suggesting the following but I will be taking MY chances with the forum.
IF your bank does not give you the loan you need, I will be more than happy to forward you U.S. $100.00 in the hope that people on this forum will chip in with even as little as a $20.00 bill in trying to help you save your girl and keep her.
As I said, it may seem strange for you all that I may do something like this not even knowing a person from Adam, but I am not doing it for the person I am doing it for this dog which did not ask to be born but was and sold through very unethical channels.
If you are not with me on that, fine. I dont blame any of you, but Pinky please forward me your address and I will send you $100.00 U.S. so that at least you have SOMETHING to give your vet just in case. YOu do not need to refund me the funds. I do this for your puppy.
Let me know and if you wish to have this minimal financial help from me, please forward me your address at [email protected]
I HOPE I am not offending anyone on this board and please do not think that you must do what I am doing, not in the least. We all feel and think differently and have to respect that.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

taxtell said:


> Ha, shouldn't your neighbors have paid for it? :/


Probably...but by the time I was thinking rationally, I was too sick to try and get it worked out.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*CAUTION!!!!! *I would suggest that if anyone would like to help Pinky with her puppy, the funds should go directly to the veterinarian where the puppy is now. DO NOT SEND MONEY TO PEOPLE WHOM YOU DO NOT KNOW PERSONALLY!! 

I've considered helping a little bit financially as well, but the safest way to do it is to call the veterinarian in question and send money to them on account for Charlie. 

Just my honest opinion!!

Barb


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

You could try contacting local rescues in your area. Sometimes they get free or reduced vet care, and they may have the resources and/or contacts to get Charlie help. You'll probably have to surrender the dog to them though if they're taking over vet care completely (for legal reasons, if nothing else - vets may be entitled to a tax write-off for donating care to the rescue that they can't get from donating to an individual). You may be able to arrange to at least foster the dog, though, unless they want to foster her with someone with more dog experience. 

Have you started the process with your credit card company yet? Have you looked into AZ puppy lemon laws? If you can get her purchase price refunded to you, then you can use that money to continue paying for medical care.

ETA: And seriously, stop blaming yourself and do NOT allow yourself to wallow in self-pity. You do not have the time or energy for it right now. You need to handle this, and those feelings are ONLY getting in your way. So ditch them. 

And stop telling yourself all the reasons why whatever option you think of isn't going to work. JUST TRY IT, and follow through with each idea to the end. Then, and only then, will you know if it would have worked or not. 

If you need to, write down these kind of thoughts and feelings in a journal somewhere and tell yourself you're leaving them there to come back to later. That's what I do when I can't get a thought out of my head and it (usually) works like a charm.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> *CAUTION!!!!! *I would suggest that if anyone would like to help Pinky with her puppy, the funds should go directly to the veterinarian where the puppy is now. DO NOT SEND MONEY TO PEOPLE WHOM YOU DO NOT KNOW PERSONALLY!!
> 
> I've considered helping a little bit financially as well, but the safest way to do it is to call the veterinarian in question and send money to them on account for Charlie.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was coming back to type. Also pinky, did you call around to other vets. I am sure there must be a vet in your area that if you tell the whole story then they would be willing to help. Even if it means helping in their clinic until the money is paid off. I believe most vets have to be animal lovers and would be willing to help. There are usually several vets in each city. Then, if there is a vet that is willing to help and you let them know of support you may have from your Poodle friends that something could be worked out.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer guys, but I couldn't take money from my own family let alone people on a forum. I really do appreciate it, though. One of my friends just text me asking how Charlie is and I totally broke down and told her everything and she said her uncle is a vet...which I totally forgot. She's calling him for me right now and she can get him to put me on a payment plan. THANK GOD! I'm picking up Charlie in 3 hours and we're going to stay at my friend's house that's good with taking care of sick animals and then tomorrow morning I am taking her to my friend's uncle's vet clinic. Hopefully there I can get her bloodwork done and we can determine what is causing her to be THIS sick.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you guys. I APPRECIATE this valuable information.
I just told someone that my husband always maintained I am the worst businesswoman there is. 
I love dogs and I would like to see a solution to Pinky's problem, however I do have to agree with you both, that if indeed I want to help Pinky resolve her financial dilema this should be strictly taken only with the vet treating the puppy for Pinky. That is NOT to say that we dont trust Pinky, but we want to make sure that our funds do go to the right place. 
Pinky I Hope you are not offended and I thank members of this forum for bringing this detail to my attention. YOu are completely right.
Thanks


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

She's calling him for me right now and she can get him to put me on a payment plan. THANK GOD! I'm picking up Charlie in 3 hours and we're going to stay at my friend's house

Well Pinky THERE IS A GOD !!! This is great news indeed you are going to be able not only to save your puppy but also to keep her and then I will BLAST the breeder who sold her to you through that whatsoever company you used.
This will be a lesson learnt for everyone to go through a reputable and well known breeder.
All is well that ends well. Great news !! So happy for Pinky and Charley.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Not offended at all. I'm actually touched. Thank you very much for the offer. I am praying that my friend's uncle will be able to make her better  I know I need to snap out of it and stop with the self-pity but it's hard. I'm trying to get it out of my system before I pick up Charlie bc I don't want her sensing my emotions and stressing her out even more. I called the vet and she's not eating for them now either  They're having to syringe feed her. I want to know what in the world these people did to her. I don't understand how she's so sick..she was seen by a vet the day before she was shipped and she was fine, but my vet says she questions how accurate that is. Is there a way to look up a vet's name to see if they're even legit? Supposedly she was seen by a T.A. Falconer at Falconer Veterinary Clinic in Oklahoma..there's a phone number think I should try calling it? Charlie's name was "Bebe" to them so I don't know if they can give me any info since to them the breeder is the owner.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky:
As her CURRENT owner you have the legal right to demand the health certificate that was issued by the vet who saw her in consultation before she was shipped to you and yes it is the breeder's legal responsibility to furnish you with the health certificate signed by her vet (if there was such a vet at all...) and forward it to you as a means to prove to you that she sold you a HEALTHY puppy, which I Hope she did and didnt throw you a curve.
You should call the breeder and ask her for the name of the vet that examined Charley prior to being shipped to you .
I provide my clients with a puppy health certificate before I sell the pup to them and also tell them to take the pupy to the vet to examine it.. I bet you were not told this by this breeder were you?
In any case call the breeder and tell her POINT BLANK, the puppy is sick and got sick immediately after she was shipped. You demand to find out WHO is the vet that gave this puppy a clean bill of health and you want his name and also to SEE (black on white) proof of hte health certificate clearing this puppy of any and all diseases.. Lets see if you get it. I am willing to bet you wont.. it is sad indeed. I am glad though that your friend's uncle is a vet and this will save you a ton of money. Good luck.
Ora


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

They can't do the bloodwork on her tomorrow bc they don't do it on weekends so I'm going to pick up Charlie now and take her to the new vet. My poor baby has been through so much I feel horrible taking her out of the hospital but we must be missing SOMETHING. She looks like she's about to die, that can't just be worms.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Does Charlie's paperwork from the vet say what "healthy" means? What is their definition of "healthy"?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

First off, Im very sorry about your puppy. Ive been following this for a few days now and hoping to hear she is finally diagnosed and treated. I think the prob right now is the vet thats "somewhat" treating her. I dont know how anyone could watch a animal suffer knowing they CAN do something about it ecspecially when its a life and death situation. Some vets!

As for your friends uncle being a vet....dont wait till tomorrow as that could be too late for a young and tiny puppy. I would try and get her seen by him today and have him watch over her since she's this ill. 

And the people that sold this sweet puppy.....there should be laws against puppy brokers, pet stores selling puppies and of course puppy mills that breed these animals. I feel so bad for the animals because they didnt ask to be put on this earth and treated this way. I cant imagine what kind of life poor Charlies parents are living  

I really hope Charlie pulls through and there is a good outcome here.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

This is what I got from the breeder's vet:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

So glad your friend can help you get Charlie treated. Don't loose faith; my mother went through a very similar situation with a puppy a few months ago. She thought he died on the table at the vets office. He stayed for 3 days, but he did live, and is doing very well. I'm sorry you are going through this; we are all pulling for you and Charlie


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pinky said:


> They can't do the bloodwork on her tomorrow bc they don't do it on weekends so I'm going to pick up Charlie now and take her to the new vet. My poor baby has been through so much I feel horrible taking her out of the hospital but we must be missing SOMETHING. She looks like she's about to die, that can't just be worms.


Im so glad to hear your taking her into the new vet now. You saying she looks like she's about to die makes me really think she's had about all she can take. Ill be checking in later hoping to hear some kind of positive news for your baby girl.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jess...take it easy - i worked for a vet for 7 years. dogs go on iv all the time. no it is not painful. actually she's probably better on it. they are probably iv-ing ab's, and glucose, and electrolytes. i know how upsetting it is for you, but like i said to you in the pm, you are a furbaby mom now. look @ you...ok that being said...we will ALL keep you and charlie in our prayers. the vet will do whatever is necessary, i am sure. did they do xrays ? check for any chest congestion ?? 

when i got jessie she was a mess, too. 10 hours in a crate, terrible experience for her. got her out, she wasn't playful. she was mushy. put her in a blanket to take her home , she vomited in the car. got her home she had bloody diarrhea all over the place. i think i stayed up the whole night with her. next day rushed her to a vet - parvo negative - parasites negative. gave her ab's and an injection for the vomiting & diarrhea. she slowly got stonger. had bouts of diarrhea on & off - finally they treated her for giardia even tho it was constantly negative. - that did the trick. 

the first vet visit - i called the breeder. the cost was $300 for the treatment - no hospitalization OR fluids. the breeder reimbursed me. i know how quickly vet bills pile up. when charlie is ok and you can breath again, i recommend looking into pet insurance. puppies have a way of getting into trouble. since we took out the insurance, jessie stopped getting into trouble. 

keep your chin up - keep us posted.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like the health certificate I got from my vet just 1 day before I shipped a puppy to california. Same types of boxes with checks. I stood there and watched him examine my puppy and I fixed her airline crate and secured it with bungee straps. My puppy was sent first to Atlanta then onto California in MAY. So it was still a long flight with a layover. But everything was fine....I just know that my pup was in super tip top shape to begin with. It was strong, vigorous and of a good weight for its age at 10 weeks.

However I know of a young girl who's boyfriend bought her a teeny tiny yorkie puppy from a puppy mill pet shop. It was a story just like yours...from the very first day, it wasn't eating right and had to be hospitalized. poor little tiny helpless thing.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Pinky said:


> This is what I got from the breeder's vet:
> 
> That does not look like an official heath certificate to me looks like something the breeder made up it should have the state seal and the vets stamp and signature on it.
> I don't know what the laws are in Oklahoma where she came from but here in Florida it is against the law to sell a puppy without a health certificate punishable by a $1000.00 per puppy fine,you might want to see if you can find out what Oklahoma law is on this. If this is not a good certificate you might have some recourse maybe not monetary to you but at least they can check into the breeder and fine her/him and give you a little sense of justice.
> ...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a link to the AZ Puppy Lemon Law... however it keeps saying that it is for puppies bought IN Arizona. Not sure if you would be covered because you bought from and live in AZ even though the puppy is from OK (at least this is what I understand from skimming this thread.) From what I can find, Oklahoma DOES NOT have a puppy lemon law. So again, not sure if they can be in trouble. I would DEFINITELY report these people to the authorites as an obvious puppy mill as well as to the Better Business Bureau... hopefully Charlie can help this place get shut down.

Arizona Puppy Lemon Law Facts.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Pinky you are getting such wonderful advice and help from the others here that I don't have much to add other than to echo their advice to dispute the charges on your Credit Card. That's the only way to defeat these awful people.

One tip on helping Charlie's appetite: try a bit of cat food, or pure protein like boiled chicken, cooked hamburger, tuna fish, or egg (cooked for now). the smell can sometimes perk up the sickest dog. Hand feeding sometimes helps too. 

While I am deeply saddened to hear about your experience, and angry beyond all belief at the thieves and con artists who prey on a loving nature such as yours Pinky, I am heartened by the wise, sane support I see from the others here. 

Please Pinky, be sure to tell all your friends what you went through when this is all over. I do tell everyone I meet who says they love poodles to be sure to go to a reputable breeder and NOT to buy over the internet. It should be against the law to do so and I also think breeders should be registered and inspected by the FDA. (Sorry Breeders, but unfortunately these horrible people ruin it for all). I would even suggest, Pinky, that you consider writing a letter to your congressional representative and include pictures of poor Charlie in the hopes that more lawmakers will do something about these puppy mills. The people who own them should be forced to live in the same conditions for a year, if you ask me. 

I shake my head in sadness and send you my best wishes for a speedy recovery for Charlie, do keep us posted ok? 

Hugs,
Fozzie and FozziesMom


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

How fantastic that you have a vet that you can truat and that will work with you on payments.
When your little girl is feeling better and you have the mindset, you have a few people to go after..starting with the "vet" that filled out the paperwork. That "vet" should have their license revoked, and the puppymiller, well i think we all feel the same about what should happen to them. Puppy brokers will be harder to go after, the AKC makes lots of money off the registration of those puppies.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i know everyone is feeling the same things - we are so so sorry for pinky & charlie. i know i am anxiously awaiting her next post as we all are. isn't it amazing how bound together certain people in this forum are? 

if we all keep sending our good thoughts and prayers, hopefully pinky will continue to be led in the right direction, hopefully all the doors that need opening will be opened and next week we will be coo-ing over pics of this wonder pup and everyone will be saying "can't believe she was ever sick" amen....


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

So sad to hear about Charlie, Pinky. I hope Charlie gets better, and justice to be served to that "breeder" that compromised innocent lives for a fast buck. That person will get their seven eternities in that fiery furnace.

As for insurance, why not ask someone in your family if their insurance allows pets to be added? Or try a get a quote? Some companies have basic coverage that costs $20+ a month. Since you have a puppy, it'll probably be less.

Good Wishes to you and your pup!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i know everyone is feeling the same things - we are so so sorry for pinky & charlie. i know i am anxiously awaiting her next post as we all are. isn't it amazing how bound together certain people in this forum are?
> 
> if we all keep sending our good thoughts and prayers, hopefully pinky will continue to be led in the right direction, hopefully all the doors that need opening will be opened and next week we will be coo-ing over pics of this wonder pup and everyone will be saying "can't believe she was ever sick" amen....


Amen!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pinky, I have come to this thread quite late but I want to share with you how sorry I am for both you and Charlie. Such a difficult thing to go through. I am praying for your situation and for Chalie's return to health, if she ever was.

Anxiously awaiting your next post as all the others are.
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got caught up on the thread. I am so sorry that this is happening to you and Charlie!! I seriously hope she is pulling through and doing ok. Please update us as soon as you can. I will be thinking of you guys!! HUGS!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Just checking back in. I hope and pray that Charlie will get the treatment that she needs form your friend's dad. Please let us know how she is doing when you have a chance, I'm pulling for the both of you - you really seem to have done a lot of growing up in the last couple of days, I'm proud of you!


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

Pinky I am so sorry. I hope and pray that Charlie will get better quickly. Hopefully a new vet will have a different perspective and some fresh ideas as to what's wrong with her. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got back from the dog park and read all these posts. Pinky, I am relieved to know that you have a friend whose uncle is a vet who can help you and Charlie. See, all the positive vibes WORK!!!

Go and get some rest. Don't forget to eat properly. Charlie needs her mom to love and care about her, and of course, to clean up after her 

Best wishes from me, Nickel and Nickel's papa.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I took Charlie to the new vet and she has to be hospitalized for at least 3 days. She looks absolutely horrible. I seriously thought she was about to die, she was puking, had a fever and was the absolutely most heartbreaking thing I have ever seen in my entire life. I so badly wanted to feel the pain for her. He did bloodwork and almost all of her organs are failing, the only thing that's ok is the liver is what the vet said. Her red and white blood cell count is super low and he said they need to double if she has any chance of making it. He said her survival rate is about 20% and that I should consider putting her to sleep. I feel sort of selfish bc I know she's in a terrible amount of pain, the poor thing just lies there and cries and pukes..it's HEARTBREAKING, but I can't give up on her. If God forbid Charlie dies I want to know that I did everything I could for her. I won't be able to live with myself otherwise. I can hopefully bring her home Monday and I just pray she can make it. He told me if I brought her home today she would die within 24 hours  

I seriously can't believe this happened. I know some of you guys warned me and said it was a puppy mill, but I didn't think this would happen. I don't even know HOW I bought from a puppy mill. Here I thought I was getting the best of the best. Worst case scenario I thought I'd get a puppy that was a little sick and I'd take her to the vet once and she'd be fine once you guys told me it was a puppy mill...I NEVER imagined anything like this happening. Nor did I imagine I would fall so deeply in love with a puppy I only had for a day before she had to be rushed to the hospital. I feel so bad for Charlie and I am completely disgusted at the animals that are her breeders. I don't understand how someone can be so heartless and make a poor puppy this sick just to make money. It's despicable. I truly hope this breeder bitch burns in hell when she meets her maker bc my poor Charlie is more dead than alive right now and she did not have to be this way. I seriously feel like a part of my soul died watching her in so much pain.

I haven't really slept/ate/done anything but cry since Charlie got sick. Her playpen is next to my bed and it just makes me so sad to look at it  But I'm going to try to get some sleep. I am so emotionally/mentally/physically drained. Please keep Charlie in your prayers. I know her odds aren't good, but I HAVE to believe she will make it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, and like someone else said..it's amazing how people can pull together on here. I truly appreciate all of your advice, concern and prayers. I am very thankful to you for the support you have provided me so I sincerely thank you.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

oh my gosh i am so sorry! what does she even have? do they know yet? i am really hoping she makes it! be strong and let the vet and his team do what they do best! 

let's hope for a miracle!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Pinky. We all know you have done everything you could. Now let's hope for the best for little Charlie. At the very least, we know she's now with a competent vet who's able to give you a better idea of what's going on with your pup. Have faith, Pinky. Sometimes animals are very strong - much stronger than we humans are.

I'm sure you have learned something - not just you shouldn't get a puppy from one of these heartless people but you have also learned what you are capable of. I'm sure you have realized you are capable to love a little puppy, so much that you are willing to do things that you normally don't do.

Now go to bed and try to get some sleep. You need energy to send Charlie some positive vibes when you go to see her tomorrow.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poor Charlie. I'm pulling for her to make it. 

Pinky, hang in there. Your second to last post made me cry. This is so heartbreaking and I think everyone here knows how you're feeling right now. I'm really glad you found this forum.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Inspired by BFF on the other thread, I did a little search based on the info that Pinky provided regarding the health certificate she received.

So Pinky said the health certificate was signed by a T.A. Falconer at Falconer Veterinary Clinic in Oklahoma. I did a search and I believe this practice belongs to a man named Theodore A Falconer [http://www.whitepages.com/16176/tra...id=72301400846123204744&lower=11&more_info=1]

Then I did a quick search on the Oklahoma Veterinary Medical Association and its search page didn't return with any "Falconer". I tested it out by searching other vets in the same city and the search function did return some of the names.

And here is another 'breeder' that uses this clinic: OK French Bulldog Puppies For Sale


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky it is trully unfortunate that you fell prey to both the so called vet and the breeder (yes bitch) sorry folks you label your puppy's breeder. Ultimately it is the puppies that suffer the most and the clients have a trully sad tale of loss. The vet who cleared this puppy should be brought up on his conduct and reported to the U.S. veterinary association. I have no idea who in the U.S. is responsible for this but in Canada we have a veterinarian association you can lodge a complaint with.
So sorry for this horrible turn of events for your puppy If anything happens and she succumbs I would spend alot of my time going after the people responsible. You have a legitimate complaint, you purchased a puppy in good faith, you were screwed (excuse the expression) and you WONT stand for this.. YOu go after them and you make them pay . God I am so mad at these puppy millers who are getting rich off of people's suffering and sad tales of loss. And.. someone on this forum said that dogs do not have the dignity that humans do.. Well folks, I beg to differ... 
Pinky stay strong.. my thoughts and prayers are with you both.
Also wanted to say that I saw the SO CALLED vet certificate and it looks to me as it was typed by the breeder as it has no vet location NOR any veterinarian signature or his license number. Here in Canada when we provide a vet health certificate ( and I do sell puppy to U.S. clients) my vet always provides an original signed by him health certificate dated with the name of the client etc.. and his signature. I see none of this on the form you were given by this breeder.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you and Charlie, Pinky, and sending thoughts of strength and recovery.

And also thinking that any puppy farmer who tangles with PF is going to live to regret it ... GOOD!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Inspired by BFF on the other thread, I did a little search based on the info that Pinky provided regarding the health certificate she received.
> 
> So Pinky said the health certificate was signed by a T.A. Falconer at Falconer Veterinary Clinic in Oklahoma. I did a search and I believe this practice belongs to a man named Theodore A Falconer [http://www.whitepages.com/16176/tra...id=72301400846123204744&lower=11&more_info=1]
> 
> ...



Seems that "Dr" Ted Falconer is a fave amongst puppy millers in OK, MelRose Kennels, which has various breeds including "designer" breeeds, has a fabulous health guarantee.

1. A licensed veterinarian must check all puppies within 72 hours from the time of pick up to activate this agreement. No exceptions!

2. This dog is guaranteed to be in good health to the best of my knowledge. This puppy has been vet checked by Dr. Ted Falconer of Falconer Veterinary Clinic, Stigler, OK (918) 967-4549/

3. All responsibilities of the puppy/dog are released at the time of purchase; ALL FUTURE LIABILITIES AND VETERINARIAN BILLS WILL BE THE BUYER'S RESPONSIBILITY.

Way to stand behind your puppy !

I did call Dr Ted, but he has some very short office hours....guess he just sits around the office and checks boxes on health certificates of puppies he has never met.

He is also listed as the "vet" for another miller who does not even know what OFA is and she sells rotties - OMD

He is the vet for Four Paws Kennels 

He is found at the OVMA 

The OVMA (Oklahoma Veterinary Medical Association) can be emailed at [email protected]
here is the rest of their info
Oklahoma Veterinary Medical Association (OVMA)

Maiing Address:

PO Box 14521
Oklahoma City, OK 73113

Physical Address: (Please do not mail items here)

3200 East Memorial Road Click here for Map
Edmond, OK 73013

Phone: 405.478.1002
Fax: 405.478.7193

I think that as soon as we have the all the info from Pinky about Charlie and her condition we can email the OVMA about our concerns about this "Vet to the Millers".
I tried to locate his "practice" on Google to no avail, I do see that a Dinahs Fashions is also listed at the same location.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pinky... praying for and pulling for you and Charlie!! I check this thread all day looking for news. I hope today you get some good news and little Charlie has turned a corner. Please know that whatever the outcome, there are a lot of people here that are very angry and upset, and lots of us will do whatever we are capable of to help you get these bastards who are the reason this has happened, and maybe with all of our efforts, we can make a difference and put a dent in the mess that is going on out there in the world of puppymills. Thinking of you....


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Snoorpoo:
KUDOS to you girl.. That's my client , one of my fav's... and a good friend .
Thanks for the info . This will give us all , here on this forum the opportunity to pitch our 2 cents about this SO CALLED veterinarian, Dr. Falconer.
I guess he has a very lucrative practice with pets he most probably NEVER met but certainly issues health certificates for. I am happy to say that my vet who also owns one of my puppies is a wonderful man and veterinarian. I can ask for his advice on HOW to work a letter of complaint to a veterinary association. I have a feeling he will be more than happy to put his 2 cents into this mess. I will see if I can get him to word a professional letter for us to use for this purpose ofcourse without his name but all of ours as support to Pinky.

Arreau: you share alot of passion about what is right and wrong breeding practices. With so much support form us all on this forum I think Pinky will get her so called revenge and inadvertantely so will we. Bout time we make a statement and put these so called vets against a wall to own up to their unscrupoulos methods of practice.
Pinky let us all know when you are ready to hold both the vet and breeder responsible for the horrible heartaches you are now going through. Be strong we are all here to help you !


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

I too have been checking this thread regularly for signs of HOPE that Charlie will make it thru. I was thoroughly distracted by this sad story all day yesterday and was especially upset after visiting the site from which Pinky purchased her pup. 

There must be some way to find out who the breeders are that this company is dealing with. All parties are conducting unethical practices. Based on the number of breeds listed on the PureBred site, it has to be hundreds, if not thousands, of compromised dogs. Perhaps Poodle Forum will be able to make a difference. We do have a proactive and passionate crew on here !

Healing prayers go out to Charlie and Pinky ... thinking of you both.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have been reading this sad story, but haven't commented so far. I am hoping that the fact that Pinky has not posted for almost 24 hours is not bad news, but I am concerned that it is.

The good thing about her is that she came on this board and she has been educated so that if the worst happens, she can go forward with better knowledge for the next time. Unfortunately, some people never learn and go on making the same mistakes over and over again.

Years ago a friend asked me where she could get an American Cocker spaniel. I had a friend who bred and showed them at the time, so gave her the phone number. But my friend did not have any available puppies at that moment, so my other friend answered an ad in the paper.

The first thing I knew she called to say she had a puppy. They had been out to a place in the country and there were various breeds of puppies in some kind of a makeshift lean-to attached to the house. They felt so sorry for them they bought an American cocker!!! Well -- this dog was huge, it had - I think it might be called entropian or something -- those horrible sagging lower eyelids that were all red. It also had problems with its teeth.

After about two months she admitted that she had paid more to get this puppy well, than she would have paid for a registered purebred dog from my other friend, if she had only waited. The dog had health problems and died from some kind of liver condition when it was five. 

Anyway, I hope things are going well for Charlie, but things did not sound good the last time -- and expensive into the bargain.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I cried reading your latest post. My heart hurts to you and Charlie. If I can help by writing a letter or anything else, I will be more than happy too. Still praying for both of you.
_


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Poor Pinky can't be very old and she paid $1,400 for the puppy in the first place and now it sounds like her vet bill is going to be double that on top. As she is living with her Mom, I surely hope her Mom can help with the bills.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky,

I am checking in to see how Charlie is doing this morning. I am hoping and praying for positive news and sending healing vibes her way.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Pinky,

I wanted to let you know that I have been praying for you and Charlie. I am so very sorry that you are going through this.

Kim


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

This is such a heartbreaking story. Wouldn't it be great if some animal loving reporter in OK could read these threads. This is a very compelling story and I want to believe that it could make some changes in OK if their citizens knew. Here in AZ there are lots of reporters who would love to out a fraud like this vet seems to be.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the prayers guys. It just wasn't enough  Charlie died this morning. I posted a thread about it. Once I can pull myself together enough I'll come back here and go over the info you guys provided. I will make sure these bastards pay for what they did to Charlie.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers guys. It just wasn't enough  Charlie died this morning. I posted a thread about it. Once I can pull myself together enough I'll come back here and go over the info you guys provided. I will make sure these bastards pay for what they did to Charlie.


So very sorry for your loss...
We will help you with whatever you need.
I saw my vet today, and spoke to him about what happened, and he said that you need to write to the Oklahoma Veterinary Medical Association as well as the Veterinary Medical Association for the state you live in. He of course was horrified by what this supposed vet was doing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers guys. It just wasn't enough  Charlie died this morning. I posted a thread about it. Once I can pull myself together enough I'll come back here and go over the info you guys provided. I will make sure these bastards pay for what they did to Charlie.


Pinky, I am so sorry for your loss!  Did they ever say what caused her to die?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pinky, I have posted on your other thread - I am so very, very sorry, but also impressed at how strong you managed to stay for little Charlie. It has been a terrible week for all of you - I hope you can take a little quiet time to grieve, and to recuperate, but then we all want to help you stop these people ever doing this to another puppy, or another owner. Let us know when you are ready.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt to let these people know about it. The more ammunition they have, the better.

Contact Us: Puppy Mills : The Humane Society of the United States

And the ASPCA too: http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/puppy-mills/puppy-mills-your-stories.html


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

When it's time to start making calls and writing letters, please know I am willing to help in any way possible. I am so very sorry this tragedy has occurred.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

newspoomom said:


> When it's time to start making calls and writing letters, please know I am willing to help in any way possible. I am so very sorry this tragedy has occurred.


I'm in.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about charlie.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is horrible. Rest in peace little girl!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some links that you might find useful: 

Puppy Mills: Frequently Asked Questions : The Humane Society of the United States
http://www.humanesociety.org/assets/pdfs/legislation/state_puppy_mill_laws.pdf


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pinky, can you tell us the name of the breeder? We can be researching for you. It would not be Hurliman Kennels by any chance?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pinky dear
I am devastated for your loss and I would definitely go after these people for giving you such a sad tale of loss and worse yet causing an innocent dog to experience such pain and mysery and unfortunate untimely death.
go after them with all that you have got..we are all here supporting you on this topic.
again so sorry for your loss.. I feel for you so much.. I know how you must feel.
Rest in peace charley and god speed.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I so very sorry about Charlie :'(

It's horrible in this time of sorrow to have to think about this, but you really need to get a necropsy in order to determine the COD. If you want to recover your damages, it's imperative to know the reason Charlie didn't make it.

I will send prayers that you and yours will get thru this without to much difficulty and that you can find some peace in knowing that one day, you will see Charlie again, waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:
This is a very good idea. I would also do a necropsy to determine COD, Has anyone on this forum heard from Pinky yet?


----------

